# weiße schrift mit schwarzer umrandung?



## digiTAL (9. September 2004)

hallo miteinander,

weiß jetzt nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, wenn nicht dann verschiebt mich.

ich wollte bei einer grafik die im hintergrund ist mit weisser schrift darauf schreiben und will aber bei der weisssen schrift noch eine schwarze umrandung.
wie stelle ich das am besten an?

thx im voraus


----------



## IndoorJo (9. September 2004)

Eigentlich geht sowas mit dem glowstyle, aber der wird nicht von allen Browsern interpretiert.


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. September 2004)

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/css/eigenschaften/filter.htm#glow


----------

